
Today’s Butlers Are Trading Silver Trays for iPads - a3n
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/13/business/todays-butlers-are-trading-silver-trays-for-ipads.html
======
a3n
"Rich homeowners are increasingly looking for house managers and butlers with
corporate technology experience or engineering degrees."

